# gold spot bristlenose pleco



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

anyone ever heard of or kept a gold spot bristlenose pleco? i saw one today and there really wanst alot of gold spotting, but more than any bn pleco *** seen. is this some kind of hybrid gold nugget/bn, or is this an actual ancistrus species?

i am gonna do some research but i figured i would ask.

thanks!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *HONDO*,

There is an orange spot bristlenose pleco, Ancistrus hoplogenys.

This may be the bristlenose you saw. I highly doubt ancistrus species could crossbread with Baryancistrus species.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks for the reply. that may be it, but im not totally sure. i went ahead and picked him up, hes been hiding for the most part and i think his color is washed out. he was in a 125 with a big stingray at the lfs (had to be stressful, ha) so i will give him a few weeks and try to post a good picture to share him.

hes kind of beat up and really not much gold spotting, but there is some.

thank you for the link.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

btw, after doing some searching, i did see a few different kind of gold spotted, starlight, etc bn plecos. i guess i just didnt realize there was more than the common and albinos.

hopefully when i get a picture someone can give me an id.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My regular BN Pleco is a brownish with whitish spots.

Would love to see pics of yours but GL with that :lol:

Coaxed mine out with an algae wafer.









...Bill


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I'm an idiot!

Do you mean Gold spot pleco. That's the common name for Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus, one of the sailfin plecos. These guys a get a little larger than bristlenose plecos. :lol: Great big poo machines. Not great algea eaters either.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

dff, it isnt that one. it is most definitely a bn, it has nice long bristles. im starting to think it was just mislabeled because its almost a reddish brown color, like a chocolate color. granted, its been spending all its time on a driftwood, maybe theres some camo happening, but i dont see a whole lot of "gold spots". i appreciate everyones responses.

the spots i do see are very faint, and not like a typical bn. they are tiny and faded but i am also looking for them specifically so i really dont know whats happening. either way, hes a cool fish and im enjoying watching him clean the tank!


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

check out planetcatfish.com they have lots of images etc.


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Ancistrus claro, LDA 08, is a dwarf Ancistrus species rarely larger than 2-3/4 inches. Most specimens have somewhat golden spots but these are not common but several breeders are raising them.
There are probably more than 100 Ancistrus species, most have not been scientifically described.


----------



## gryffin (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a pair of ancistrus claro- I got them from Jeff Rapps last year.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i posted some pics today and theres a shot of the pleco... not great though. have a look, very vague spotting, but not spots like a common or bn. anyway, its the 3rd pic down, hes hiding under log: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 16#1408416


----------

